
Colour Science for Python Has Joined the NumFOCUS Affiliated Projects - kelsolaar
https://www.colour-science.org/posts/numfocus-colour-0314-and-colour-datasets-010/
======
kelsolaar
Colour 0.3.14 ([https://github.com/colour-
science/colour/releases/tag/v0.3.1...](https://github.com/colour-
science/colour/releases/tag/v0.3.14)) has also been released over the weekend
along with Colour - Datasets 0.1.0 ([https://github.com/colour-science/colour-
datasets/releases/t...](https://github.com/colour-science/colour-
datasets/releases/tag/v0.1.0)), a new Python package dedicated to colour
science datasets management.

